# UAB kit list



## mysteriousmind (1 Aug 2010)

Hey as im on my first tour fo 03-10, I have made a list of my UAB's stuff... I'm asking to you guys who has been in KAF before me...what do you think about it.  any advice?

item	QTY / UOI
blanket	1 ea
Pillow 2 ea
PT kit ea
longue sleeve shirt	1 ea
bermudas1 ea
pants	1 ea
tshirt 	1 ea
black sox (civy)	3 pr
boxer	3 pr
alarm clock	1 ea
lamp 	1 ea
Flash light	1 ea
boots tan	1 pr
back pac 	1 ea
blades	36 ea
antisuperspirant	4 ea
tooth paste	3 tb
motrin	1 bt
qtips	1 bx
shaving foam	3 bt
soaps	6 ea
Games (space hulk and civilsation)	2 bx
Fan	1 ea
bed sheets	1 pk
rug 1 ea
books 15ea
 Lifas	 1 kt
socks tan	5 pr
baseball caps	2 ea
laundry bags	1 ea
curtain (to have privacy on my bunk bed)	1 ea
mini kit bag	1 ea
scarf tan	1 ea
tshirt tan	4 ea
hangers 	10 ea
Dark vador bobble head	1 ea
Chewbacca bobble head	1 ea
2 towels	2 ea
peanut butter and nutella	1 ea

Thanks for your advice


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Aug 2010)

Bring 2 sets of bedsheets. Can alternate them when one is in the laundry. Thats the one thing I wished I had in KAF, even though I didn't spend much time there.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

And some wipes in case you deploy outside of the FOBs.


----------



## willy (2 Aug 2010)

PT Kit/Long Sleeve Shirts: Bring more.  I was there at the same time you're going to be there, and I found that I didn't have enough cold weather PT kit.  They only have US PT Uniforms in the PX, and you can't buy those.  Bring some track pants, a couple of hoodies, etc.  I got some brown cotton long sleeve T shirts and wore those under my combats on cold days.

Civvies: I would only bring what I intended to wear on leave.  I didn't wear anything but combats or PT kit for 8 months.

Alarm clock, fan, toiletries, hangers, snacks, etc- the PX is surprisingly well stocked for most mundane items like this.  If you want to throw it all in your UAB then rock on, but I would just get all that stuff when I got to KAF so as not to waste UAB space that could be used for something else. Get a battery powered alarm clock- power is too unreliable in KAF or anywhere else for that matter.  

Books- if you read much then bring more than 15.  The PX only sells romance novels (seriously) and the "donated" books they hand out at Canada House were "donated" for a reason.  Don't expect the PX to have much in the way of games, either.

One thing you might want to bring from home is a voltage converter- they were always sold out in the PX and they were expensive.  Another thing would be to go down to IKEA and get a hanging closet organizer like this: http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10154558 .  There are never enough lockers to go around, plus you can take something like that out to the FOB with you if you get sent out there.


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Aug 2010)

Willy thanks for the advice, 

The reason I'm trying get everything in my UAB is that I was told (correct me if I'm was told wrong) is that PX outrageously expensive...


----------



## shamu (2 Aug 2010)

KAF is pretty much well stocked on snivel kit.  But this is a cut and paste of some things I found useful outside of Wally World;

A printer.  That's one thing that would've saved me tons of time.

PC speakers.

Jump drive.

Rechargable batts/charger

Power bar.

Small fan (you got that but just to emphasize)

Multi-vitamin, B100, Omega 3-6-9, vitamin C.

Motrin, Advil, Tylenol, Anti-histamine, Eye drops.

Protein bars.  box or two.

Electric razor.

A grooming kit; hair clippers, beard/ear/nose clippers, toe nail clippers, small scissors. (if in a FOB, the barber you may never see)

Hand mirror (for above).

A mirror for your room.

Sturdy sandals for (instead of) shower thongs.  

Athletes foot cream.

Cortisone cream. (for heat rashes)  

Polysporin.

Eye covers for sleeping (shift work and flights.  Usually get these at airports.)

Water bottle/protein shake mixer.

Weightlifting gloves.

Bag gloves, wraps. 

4 X toothbrushes, mouthwash, dental floss.

Aftershave.

Nailbrush.

Coffee machine w/coffee. Or coffee press.  (Nescafe "3 in 1" will kill ya) 

Coffee cup w/lid. 

Fingertip/knuckle and normal bandaids.

Rubber gloves (latex. For cleaning wpns and what not)

10 X the lightest boxer underwear you can find

a second wrist watch.

boot water proofing.

sunglasses, 2 or 3 pairs of the cheap kind.  

5-10 face clothes (dollar store variety)

and, of course, babywipes.

Pick up yourself a nice rug for your bedside and one of those blankets in a plastic bag while in KAF; get a second blanket as a "foamy" if your mattress is too hard.   

Such a dilemma; What comfort/convenience/entertainment/health items does one take or forego?  Don't imagine soldiers had this problem during WWI.

Hope this helps.


----------



## willy (2 Aug 2010)

It's not really that expensive at the PX, man.  Maybe if you're buying stereos and TV's, but I held off on that.  They have everything you're likely to need on a day-to-day basis, at reasonable prices.  Plus it's not really like you're going to be poor. 

Bring whatever you want, rest easy in the fact that you can get whatever you forget at the PX.  Try to link in via email with the guy you're replacing before you get there.  He will give you much better ideas than anyone here can as to what you will want to bring.

*And since shamu posted while I was typing- everything he said is right.  Except if you're going to KAF you can get that all there.  If you're going to a FOB, bring it with you.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Also if you like certain brands, bring it with you. The PX doesn't carry anything made for "Canadian distribution only". The Canex might, but their selection tends to be quite limited.


----------



## Franko (2 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Also if you like certain brands, bring it with you. The PX doesn't carry anything made for "Canadian distribution only". The Canex might, but their selection tends to be quite limited.



With the prices jacked up as well.

Regards


----------



## Etienne (2 Aug 2010)

With regards for civilian clothing I would suggest to check with your SSM. Rules have changed since august 1 2010. Basically the only thing you can now wear in KAF is CADPAT or PT, the PT you usually wear for your morning PT. No more "civilian" pants or jeans, or shirt etc... If you want to pack for HLTA make sure that you wont change your mind with the location of your leave, or have them mailed to you..in advance of course  ;D


----------



## shamu (2 Aug 2010)

A mentioned to bring a printer for PERs or what not.  This would save so much grief as getting a working printer/copier in a FOB/COP is more miss than hit.  But I never thought about the ink cartridges potentially exploding inside UAB; air pressure/altitude, extreme temperatures....  I don't know.  Double seal and Ziplock bag the ink cartridges just in case.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

I don't think a printer is really nescessary, the final signature blocks for PERs tend to be in KAF not out in the FOB so his entrust card would be of more value.


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Aug 2010)

For the position ill be occupying, (CQ NSE) printers wont be a issue for me. 

Thanks guys for all the good advice, I'm looking for this..."adventure" Take care for those who are there at this moment. 

One last thing Someone suggersted tha ti bring a pair of WWB because ill be in the "rain" season (November - June) yes? or no?

thanks


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2010)

You are the CQ?

For the NSE?


 ???


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

WWB might be a bit of overkill. Unless you are planning to jump into all the puddles in KAF.


----------



## Jammer (2 Aug 2010)

If you can't fill both MOB boxes you might want to take them, but you'll never wear them there.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Along with your fleece pants.


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Aug 2010)

George, yeah, CQ with 5 other people... we have one LPO, one Weapon // ammo, 2 clients service, one mcpl and one WO, im Client services, with LPO backup...

you seem to be puzzled... :-\


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

He thinks that you ARE the CQMS for the NSE, usually a MWO. Normally MWOs don't come here looking for what to pack to go overseas with. They are the ones making these lists.


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Aug 2010)

Ho...my miss I'm sorry if I wasnt clear enough  :-[ ...it will be my first deployement.  :nod:


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

No problems, just pays to be clear when stating employment positions.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Aug 2010)

Is there a reason you're not taking both pairs of desert boots?  ???


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Thats only his UAB list, my guess is the other pair is on his feet.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Thats only his UAB list, my guess is the other pair is on his feet.



That would work...  ;D

I guess I was looking at it from the other side, not the UAB side.  I had both pairs of boots with me.  Not that I didn't trust UAB....but...


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Clothing only bought me one pair in time for deployment. Its a good thing I had though ahead and purchased my own 1st pair of boots.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Aug 2010)

Etienne said:
			
		

> With regards for civilian clothing I would suggest to check with your SSM. Rules have changed since august 1 2010. Basically the only thing you can now wear in KAF is CADPAT or PT, the PT you usually wear for your morning PT. No more "civilian" pants or jeans, or shirt etc... If you want to pack for HLTA make sure that you wont change your mind with the location of your leave, or have them mailed to you..in advance of course  ;D



This might be unit dependent. It was when I was there last. It's worth asking. The BG wore PT, the Role 3 and 1 appropriate civies, the remainder something of a mix. 

If you're allowed civies, then for summer some good walking shorts, tshirts or polos, and shoes with short socks. For winter, cargo pants, and the same shirts etc, but add a wind breaker for rainy days. You can bring sandals, but you won't be allowed in the mess without socks. It might be worth leaving jeans at home. A lot of places in the rest of the world frown on jeans as going out wear. Cargos can serve double duty... in camp and on LTA. You might also want to take some of your "well worn" tshirts for PT. You can leave them behind when you rotate home.

The only other suggestion that I can make is that about a week before you leave home, mail yourself a small box of key items to arrive either slightly before, or slightly after your arrival. Find out the day that the parcels are picked up from the MFRC, so you don't miss the mailing date, and have your parcel sit on the base for an extra week.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Aug 2010)

*Layers*.  In both military and civilian clothing.  Windbreaker, fleece, etc.  It gets bloody cold there at night around the Oct-Nov timeframe.  Not sure about KAF as I didn't arrive until Nov, but Oct in Kabul was frikkin' freezing at night!

And yes, the civilian dress might be a unit thing.  I was there in Dec last year, and we were allowed to wear civilians.  I didn't bother on the FOB when working 12 hour shifts.  It just didn't seem worth it, laundry-wise or kit-wise.


----------



## Etienne (3 Aug 2010)

ModlrMike, 

                Sadly it is not unit dependent. It came down directly from RC South. The Brits were more radical..no civvies at all except for PT. CDN are allowed (for now) to go at the boardwalk in PT and " Normal civvies" is allowed only at your living area. But for kitchens it's CADPAT ONLY.. : For FOB's and COP's it comes down to the camp SM, but you are allowed to go at the kitchens in PT. Now, this is the rule for now and it came down from RC South so chance are it wont change. 

Good side, less clothing to pack. Down side, guys from Valcatraz wont be able to dress with versace jeans and shirt and gel in their hair.. ;D


----------



## LineJumper (4 Aug 2010)

And for all that is right and good in your OP...... Do NOT forget those bobble heads, in fact, bring along a few more so you can make some bobble head side shows, then tell us of of their adventures. (include pics :nod


----------



## BDTyre (5 Aug 2010)

I packed a pair of WWB "as per the list" (green UAB) and never touched them.  I thankfully missed the worst of the rain (I was on leave), but I got on just fine with my desert boots.  Even in December-January it was warm enough in the day time that you didn't take too long to dry and even if your feet were a bit wet, it wasn't uncomfortable.

But it can rain pretty bad there.


----------



## mysteriousmind (5 Aug 2010)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> And for all that is right and good in your OP...... Do NOT forget those bobble heads, in fact, bring along a few more so you can make some bobble head side shows, then tell us of of their adventures. (include pics :nod



Ho well...I guess Gollum, Chewbacca and Dark vader are bound to go in Afghanistan....Great idea....


----------



## Loachman (14 Aug 2010)

I took my tux, but I only wore it once.

I had to fill all of that space somehow.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Aug 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I took my tux, but I only wore it once.
> 
> I had to fill all of that space somehow.



I had the old barrack boxes when I went over. I used those vacuum bags and had tons of room left over which left space for 'amenities'.


----------



## Loachman (14 Aug 2010)

They would have been at least as good. My Pelican cases reached the weight limit when they were still only half-filled.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Aug 2010)

I sent half a barracks  box/MOAB.   I strongly suggest sending one empty box. When you're there you'll collect a lot of toys, things, stuffs and won't have any room to send it home.

Getting a chance to mail stuff home can be hectic and if you wait until the end of your tour to send stuff home you'll run into all kinds of problems. Mail place is over crowded, out of tape, huge line ups, won't get time off work.

If you're unsure whether you need something pack it (and other iffy stuff) in a seperate box. Address it to your mailing address overseas and if you get there and notice you 'll need something ask someone at home to mail the box to you.

People REALLY over pack and in my experience a lot of peoples stuff (mine included) spent the whole time under a bed untouched or inside a seacan for 7 months.


----------



## BDTyre (23 Aug 2010)

Officially, anything purchased in theatre that will be coming home with you either has to be mailed home or go in your accompanied baggage.  They will check your UAB before they leave theatre and depending on a number of things, they may or may not check thoroughly.  But if the start seeing stuff that you obviously bought in KAF, be prepared to unpack it.


----------



## greazyjungle (8 Jan 2011)

Thanks gentlemen...

I'm heading over to Afghanistan in 6 weeks with the RCMP as Civpol and this thread is VERY useful to a non-military type like myself.    Hell, the entire Army.ca forum in general is a fantastic source of information for me...(there are so many acronyms though!!).

Ironically, when we learned I was going, my spouse applied for a PSP civilian position, and beat me there by 3 months - she's serving coffee at Timmies as we speak...!  Her training was surprisingly thorough and included a number of recommended and 'required' but not issued items to bring.  I've been using her list as a starting point for my packing - but obviously this thread has expanded my shopping list somewhat.

Thanks again, and if anything has changed, feel free to post updates!


----------



## CombatDoc (9 Jan 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> This might be unit dependent. It was when I was there last. It's worth asking. The BG wore PT, the Role 3 and 1 appropriate civies, the remainder something of a mix.
> 
> If you're allowed civies, then for summer some good walking shorts, tshirts or polos, and shoes with short socks. For winter, cargo pants, and the same shirts etc, but add a wind breaker for rainy days. You can bring sandals, but you won't be allowed in the mess without socks. It might be worth leaving jeans at home. A lot of places in the rest of the world frown on jeans as going out wear. Cargos can serve double duty... in camp and on LTA. You might also want to take some of your "well worn" tshirts for PT. You can leave them behind when you rotate home.


The dress regs for TFK have recently changed again.  Civvies, including jeans that are in good repair, are allowed in the Canadian lines. However, civilian clothing is not allowed in the workplace, DFAC or on the boardwalk.  If the dress regs aren't adhered to, then once again mufti will be verboten.

For greazyjungle, it might be worthwhile to pack a couple of pairs of cargo pants and shirts.  However, if you don't have them it is easy enough to pick up this type of clothing at the various PX on KAF if you want (e.g. 5.11 tactical shirts and pants).


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2011)

Another idea is to pick up some clothes at Value Village (or some such place), so if they get ruined in the laundry or something, you don't really care about it.   :nod:


----------



## bdcasey916 (9 Jan 2011)

Also another thing you may not worry about bringing with you is all the over the counter medications.  Unless it is something like liquid Advil or the rapid release Tylenol extra strength.  You can get all those OTC's, including the cortisole for heat rashes at the pharmacy at Role 1.  Just like here in Canada, walk up to the pharmacy and ask for it.  If your going to a FOB, there will be a UMS there if it is one of the larger ones that has been around a while, and you can get the OTC's there.  If you are going with lets say OMLT where I was on my tour, I just brought extra OTC's with me for the guys so we didn't have to worry about nagging the American's for their supply from the UAS


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jan 2011)

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> For greazyjungle, it might be worthwhile to pack a couple of pairs of cargo pants and shirts.  However, if you don't have them it is easy enough to pick up this type of clothing at the various PX on KAF if you want (e.g. 5.11 tactical shirts and pants).



German PX is over price... look in the little Afgan jewerlly store. They have 5.11 clothes there a lot cheaper. I'm thinking it's a knock off brand, but whatever works. While your there, and can pick up some old Soviet era medals.. all at the same shop. Go figure.  >


As for gitch clothes... Amercain PX is cheap for their Underarmour brand. Just keep your eye out for them. They go fast. $15 per pair of nice boxers unlike in Canada .. $30 range. And sand color t shirts, $12 each. Non compression and compression style.

FYI,
      It gets cold here at night. So don't skip out on the warm gear. ie Mornings/Nights They are hard to come by here. So get your fix at home. Hoodies and a Dickie jacket does the trick. Or the old school M65 jacket linear does it for me. Best investment ever!


----------

